# VFS outcome collection



## nagmk (Feb 8, 2021)

Good day all,

My wife's renewal of Relative visa ready for collection today at VFS.

I am trying to book the slot for collection but the slots are only available on 25th of this month.

Is there anyway i can collect our visa earlier as we need to travel ASAP.

If i go to VFS Rivonia today did they allow if my slot is only on 25th Feb.

Please kindly advsise.


----------



## sobodla (Mar 20, 2016)

Vfs seem opening the slots gradually, check next should be able to get a spot to collect earlier


----------



## nagmk (Feb 8, 2021)

sobodla said:


> Vfs seem opening the slots gradually, check next should be able to get a spot to collect earlier


Thanks so much for kind advise.

I am keep checking since Friday but they showing no slots available for Johannesburg location.

I will keep try to book the slot ASAP.


----------

